# Best grout for outdoor travertine



## Katodude (Apr 22, 2021)

So I like to grout my travertine pavers outside and I have been using Polyblend. Its good but it does not last very long. I use it to fill the space between the pavers and the natural holes in the travertine. It looks much nicer afterwards and stuff does not grow in the joints. Eventually it starts to chip and flake especially if I hit it with a hose. I have tried applying sealant to the grout after three days of curing and that helps but eventually the sealant wears off too.

So looking for a better longer term solution. Either an additive to the grout, a different grout, a better sealer. Something to make it all last longer. I dont think epoxy grout is an option since I apply the grout over the whole paver and spread it around to fill everything. Then sponge off the excess and rub the excess off when its dry. I dont think I can do that with epoxy grout.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

IIRC @Mightyquinn has a paver filler solution, but I can't remember exactly what it is. You can search for his lawn journal as I think it's in there somewhere.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I've got a test area with Black Diamond Dominator Polymeric Sand. Give me a test condition and I'll see if I can get it to flake after a stated period of time.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Amoo316 said:


> IIRC @Mightyquinn has a paver filler solution, but I can't remember exactly what it is. You can search for his lawn journal as I think it's in there somewhere.


I've just used polymeric sand from Lowe's on my pavers, I'm not looking for anything special though.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Mightyquinn said:


> Amoo316 said:
> 
> 
> > IIRC @Mightyquinn has a paver filler solution, but I can't remember exactly what it is. You can search for his lawn journal as I think it's in there somewhere.
> ...


My mistake, I though you had some you had sealed.


----------



## Katodude (Apr 22, 2021)

I am looking for something tougher than polymeric sand. Grout does two things for me, fills in the spaces between the pavers, and fills in the holes in the pavers. All together it gives it a nicer higher end look.

Just looking for the most durable cement based grout out there. Or even a sealer that I can put on top of it to strengthen it.


----------



## Katodude (Apr 22, 2021)

I am going to try ordering some Prism Grout. It is from the same people that make Polyblend but they say it is newer and better. So lets find out.


----------



## Katodude (Apr 22, 2021)

So, I got the Prisim grout. I mixed up a small batch to apply to a section of my deck. It is harder to work with than Polyblend, and it dries WAY quicker. Anyway managed to get it down. It definitely seems like it is stronger.

I am going to blend up another batch this weekend a little thinner and see how that works out.

But time will tell if this is a good solution. Will keep this thread updated.


----------



## Sarahayotte (10 d ago)

Katodude said:


> So, I got the Prisim grout. I mixed up a small batch to apply to a section of my deck. It is harder to work with than Polyblend, and it dries WAY quicker. Anyway managed to get it down. It definitely seems like it is stronger. I am going to blend up another batch this weekend a little thinner and see how that works out. But time will tell if this is a good solution. Will keep this thread updated.


 Please can you tell us how the Prisim grout worked on your exterior travertine.


----------



## Katodude (Apr 22, 2021)

It is better than the standard Polyblend. Mixing it thinner yielded worse results. It works better in the bigger gaps as well. It’s still not perfect but better.


----------

